# ZLD - Zelira Therapeutics



## YOUNG_TRADER (31 January 2007)

Caution Caution Caution

Another BMO/GTM/CRS in the making

They have forward sold alot of gold and this is from their latest Qtrly

Production from the Fortnum Gold Project was 7,228 ounces (previous
quarter 5,928 ounces) at cash operating costs of A$833/ounce. Gold
sales were 5,870 ounces at A$898/ounce (previous quarter 5,588 ounces
at A$886/ounce).

*
So cash operating costs of A$833/ouncevs A$898/ounce sales price

= Margin of $65 oz *


----------



## thefisherman (31 January 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

sold them at 46c, to much risk with the low grades, if gold price comes down the r stuffed.


----------



## exgeo (31 January 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

Yeah, I agree with the above. Sounds pretty high-risk and low reward.


----------



## exgeo (13 February 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

After the 31st Jan's qtly, I've changed my view about this company. *Assuming * they meet their next qtr's production target and the gold price received is the same as before - $A898/oz, then quarterly revenue should be about $11.6m (prev. $5.7m), payments (production, admin, consumables etc) of $7.8m (prev. $8.7m) giving operating cashflow of $A3.8m (prev. negative -$A2.3m) for the qtr. Cashflow for the qtr would be about A3.8c/share (99m shares) on this basis.

The plant appears to have been sorted out and grade control problems also addressed. The market cap. is only $A21m (99m shares, 21c), fairly cheap for a producing company, although of course (almost) no price is too cheap for a company that loses money. I am back in today at 21c. I previously sold at 24c.


----------



## exgeo (26 February 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

During my researching Crescent Gold, CRE I noticed that CRE who are due to ramp up to full production of 80 Koz/yr in May-June this year are capped at $104m compared to GLN's $20m. This discount for GLN (or premium for CRE) seems a bit unwarranted. CRE do have some high-grade near-mine exploration results coming in though.


----------



## exberliner1 (27 February 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

And up nicely again today.....heads have moved quick enough that the oppies are still at a discount...

This does look like a good story to me.....For the June quarter when increased volume will reduce fixed costs as a percentage then GLN should start to show real value.... all we need is for them to show positive cashflow of $3mn - $4mn in the next quarter and they will be well away.

Some good exploration and positive cashflow...looks good to me.

Anyway I bought some oppies today.....so I could be biased...

Head up 21% to 25.5c last I looked and oppies up 80% so far today to 4.5c...(20c strike)

The bid depth is also very strong with 1.4mn bid above yesterday's close of 21c...

Put it on a chart...it should look good...

EB


----------



## exberliner1 (2 March 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

Also posted on HC by me....


This an attempt to try and work out some values for GLN – I have entered 2 sets of figures to take into account the forthcoming placement and the maturity of the options in June of this year.

So currently GLN has:

113.6mn shares in issue
21.4mn placement subject to approval raising $3.8mn
15.8mn 20c options maturing June 07 which will raise $3.16mn on conversion.
5.5mn options convertible between 25c and 60 at various dates between 2008 and 2011
18.1mn options at 20c to be issued subject to shareholder approval maturing in Jan 09

All figures above taken from the Chairman’s presentation at the RIU conference in Freemantle on 21.02.07

So for the purposes of this exercise

I will use 135mn as the undiluted total
And 150mn as the diluted (the5.5mn options maturing 2008 – 2011 and the 18.1mn options maturing in 2009 and not yet issued I have excluded for the moment).

________________________________________________________

December 06 Quarter

Production fell below expected levels as there were some issues with the processing plant. These issues have now been rectified and the company started 2007 with all systems go. Even then the December quarter figures were certainly useful:

Production of 7,228 ounces of gold of which 5.870 were sold at $898 against a production cost of $833 per ounce for a 

Quarterly profit thus $381,550

Plus 1,358 ounces produced but not yet sold (worth around $1.1mn)

___________________________________________________________

For the March Quarter

Production forecast at between 10,000 and 11,000 ounces (let’s take 10,500 as an average)

Production costs reduced to $780 as volume increases

As GLN runs a hedge book we can expect $898 per ounce for sales
Gives a profit for the march quarter of $1.2mn + the 1,358 ounces from the last quarter already produced but not sold $1.1mn gives us $2.3mn for the March quarter.

____________________________________________________

June Quarter

Average forecast of 13,500 ounces

Production cast now down to $600 per ounce

Again taking hedged sales at $898 per ounce we get

A profit of $4mn for the June quarter.

_________________________________________


The recent placement will pay down debt; the company is positive on cashflow and profits – not at sometime in the far distant future but now with this rising to at least $4mn a quarter by June of this year.

As production goes up the costs per ounce naturally fall – thus as the company increases production it will lose its “high cost producer” tag. The higher fixed costs only really relate to the start up phase which is now over

In addition there are some other very positive developments:

• JV with OKLO to develop Uranium interests on the GLN tenements.

• Doolgunna project returning 299 g/t AU rock chip samples over a 400m strike length – more to come on that one…

So we have a gold producer that will be producing $4mn+ profit per quarter by June of this year. A successful placement to pay down debt and increased buying volume very apparent over the last few days.

This company was around 50c in November. With all the problems now solved and a string of profitable quarters coming up I would argue that back to 50c is where it is going.

Someone show me another junior miner with a profitable mine, its own processing plant and an undiluted value of $31mn / $34.5mn diluted.

Don’t forget they will be making $4mn per quarter from June.

Or potentially $16mn per year.

At current market prices we get a forward p/e ratio of 2.

Wouldn’t a p/e of 10 make more sense??

I bought more of these on Wednesday and will sit back and watch now.

A junior miner with a pe ratio....whatever next 

EB


----------



## zarumissimo (19 April 2007)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

So what's going on with this jr producer? 0,185$ last price, and 8.000 oz gold production this quarter, has someone ever been on the site, to check if they are really working and if the gold output is carried safe to the resaler?


----------



## exgeo (10 May 2008)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

Was anybody else left holding GLN after administration? Looks like at least the shares can be sold post-consolidation (1 for 5) or hold on and see what happens. So far my broker (Commsec) hasn't credited my account with the shares, but I suppose this will happen eventually. Computershare's website also records a zero balance so far.

"The definition of a long-term investment is a short-term investment that's gone wrong".


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 May 2008)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Caution Caution Caution
> 
> Another BMO/GTM/CRS in the making
> 
> ...




Exego I posted the above on 31st of Jan 2007, 

Out of curiousity when did they go into administration? I knew they would

Its so easy now to pick the goldies that will go under, although I did get caught by VRE


----------



## Bushman (29 January 2009)

*Re: GLN - Gleneagle Gold*

Company has ann completion of due dilligence on 1.29 billion tonne JORC-complaint coal resource in the Waterberg region. 

Remember Comdek back in the coal-boom? Same area, different era. 

Looking to dual-list on the Jo'burg stock exchange. JV partner is a BEE. 

Massive resource! Will be keeping an eye on it from here.


----------



## System (11 October 2016)

On October 11th, 2016, Gleneagle Gold Limited (GLN) changed its name and ASX code to Zelda Therapeutics Limited (ZLD).


----------



## ojhowle (13 March 2017)

Did ZLD go from gold to cannabis?


----------



## greggles (2 January 2019)

After collapsing from a high of 16c in February 2018 to a low of 3.3c in late December, Zelda Therapeutics has bounced back well since Christmas and is currently trading at 6.4c. There have been no price sensitive announcements since early December, so it's hard to be certain what is driving this share price recovery. My guess is that ZLD was subject to some end of year selling in December and bargain hunters have since moved in to mop up stock at prices that were perceived to be well below what ZLD is worth.


----------



## System (5 December 2019)

On December 5th, 2019, Zelda Therapeutics Limited changed its name to Zelira Therapeutics Limited.


----------



## Telamelo (29 September 2020)

*ZLD  flying +8.2%  as market depth & chart looks quite bullish* imo 

DYOR .. Cheers tela


----------



## tech/a (29 September 2020)

Afraid I dont concur
Looks Ugly.


----------



## Telamelo (29 September 2020)

Zelira Therapeutics *ZLD*, formerly Zelda Therapeutics, scored a new substantial shareholder when billionaire investor Alex Waislitz's Thorney Investment Group upped its stake from 2 per cent to 5.2 per cent.

Earlier this month Zelira confirmed its cannabinoid insomnia medicine Zenivol had been made available in Australia under the nation's special access scheme for cannabis products.

Thorney bumped its stake after a private placement of 37 million shares at 5.4c each.

"The strategic focus on intellectual property protection, together with its capital light business model we believe positions the company strongly as it commences revenue generation," Mr Waislitz said.

https://www.theage.com.au/business/...ocks-with-new-treatments-20200924-p55ypc.html

https://www.barchart.com/stocks/quotes/ZLD.AX/opinion

gives 100% Buy rating!


----------



## Telamelo (30 September 2020)

Telamelo said:


> Zelira Therapeutics *ZLD*, formerly Zelda Therapeutics, scored a new substantial shareholder when billionaire investor Alex Waislitz's Thorney Investment Group upped its stake from 2 per cent to 5.2 per cent.
> 
> Earlier this month Zelira confirmed its cannabinoid insomnia medicine Zenivol had been made available in Australia under the nation's special access scheme for cannabis products.
> 
> ...



ZLD pre-open looks strong/bullish in noting plenty of new product launches imminent etc.

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (30 September 2020)

30/09/20 9:15am
Zelira *ZLD* Signs Real-World Data Agreement for Insomnia Drug Zenivol™ with Emyria30 September 2020

Leverages Emyria’s clinical and data expertise to monitor the safety and efficacy of Zenivol™treatment in patients diagnosed with chronic insomnia
Real-world data will complement existing clinical data for Zenivol™ and inform path to further development and product registration
Data will add further value to the global commercialisation opportunities for Zenivol™
Partnership reinforces Zelira’s competitive advantage for bringing high-value cannabinoid medicines to market supported by clinical and real-world patient data


----------



## frugal.rock (23 November 2020)

tech/a said:


> Afraid I dont concur
> Looks Ugly.



Are you talking in your sleep there Tech? Haha.
As you have mentioned this stock in your sleep, I put it in a watchlist. Now popping.


----------



## tinhat (12 February 2021)

If the doors of perception were cleansed every thing would appear to man as it is, Infinite.​


----------



## tinhat (12 February 2021)

Where are the posts from last year? Have I followed the wrong thread? I tipped that the chart was toppy but my thoughts are not always allowed.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2021)

tech/a said:


> Afraid I dont concur
> Looks Ugly.



and on 15 Feb 2021


> *Strategic Transition and Executive Changes*​




usually a sign the last incarnation has washed up on the shores of investor indifference. 

_"Richard has been instrumental in helping facilitate Zelira’s merger and transition to a global revenue generating company. He has overseen the development of a pipeline of clinically validated products that recently launched on the Australian market and are now poised to enter global markets.  With these outcomes successfully delivered, the time is right to position the Company for future growth by transitioning to a US-based leadership team.  This will allow Zelira to optimise its exposure to the rapidly expanding US cannabis sector while also continuing to grow its revenues in ex-USA markets. We thank Richard for all his efforts in taking Zelira’s ex-US operations forward during his tenure and wish him well in his future career.” _


----------



## Miner (29 July 2021)

thought to look into this ugly duckling


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02394162-6A1040369?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02391685-6A1039437?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		






Lucky charms for ZLD





Ilera holds about 44 pc and Jason holds about 6 pc



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02389549-6A1038666?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2022)

a year sine the last post; and the chart / entrail examiners would like this one.

$1.00 in the first week of July and $3.23 some six days later.



> Is ZLD aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities?



_Yes, the Company is very recently in possession of German regulatory authority BfArM results with respect to its clinically validated cannabinoid-based insomnia medication, Zenivol®. 

The Company was in the process of preparing an announcement in relation to this matter, and was relying on Listing Rule 3.1A.2 not to announce that information under Listing Rule 3.1 on the basis that a very limited number of employees withing the Company were in possession of the information and the Company considered the information to be confidential  _

_Upon the ASX forming the view that the information ceased to be confidential a trading halt was requested. _

_Notwithstanding the concurrent timing, the Board’s view is that the recent increase in share price was most likely driven by an increase in small volume buyers being met by a reduction in small volume sellers that those seen over recent weeks.  The Company considered that the movement in share price indicated that investors had begun to identify the unique investment opportunity Zelira’s multiple shots on goal strategy presents as opposed to directly being a response to the news referred to in question 1 above _


----------



## peter2 (14 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> the chart / entrail examiners



I resemble that description.  
I did look at *ZLD* after the recent price spikes. The "entrails" looked atypical with a gap at the end of April.
*ZLD* has undergone a consolidation of 175:1 which is a strange number but it was done in conjunction with the HHI merger. 

Prices of other medicinal cannabis companies are rising as well (*AGH, BOT, CAN, CGB, ECS, EXL, IDT, LGP, MDC*). 
Something's in the air (other than smoke).


----------

